# This weekend, DUI may start out as BUI



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patroling the Waterways*
with Tom Burrell

*This weekend, DUI may start out as BUI*

Most adults know it's illegal to drive a car while under the influence of alcohol or other controlled substance. Furthermore, those same people understand that if they do drive under the influence, they run the risk of being arrested, and if convicted, going to jail or paying a substantial fine.

Maybe you can tell me why many of these same individuals think it is acceptable to operate - that is to say "drive" - their boats while under the influence. You can bet that this weekend - which most recognize as the unofficial end of summer - will present hundreds (possibly even thousands) of instances in which a drunk is at the helm of their boat.

Every state in the nation has laws against driving under the influence and in each case there are statutes for the operation of motorboats. Yet, I have witnessed an increase in Boating Under the Influence during every year I have been involved in marine enforcement and in every jurisdiction in which I have been stationed. Furthermore, it has been my experience that BUIs are not restricted to only "party areas" but occur on every waterway and involve every type of boat from the smallest johnboat to the most lavish yacht.

You may thinking that you're going to spend the holiday weekend patrolling the center city, only catching a glimpse of the harbor as you pass on the way to your next call. Why should you be concerned, right? Just like the impaired driver who gets behind the wheel of the family station wagon, those who get behind the helm of their family ski boat puts everyone at risk. More to your point of why you should care: most of these operators will eventually get in their vehicle and attempt to travel home, or elsewhere, if they are not apprehended first.

Full Article:

This weekend, DUI may start out as BUI


----------



## Adrian (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe police, rather than Harbor Masters, should be on water patrol for enforcement...let the Harbor Master or a Clerk worry about the issuance of moorings only...leave law enforcement up to full time academy trained police. How long before Sheriff Departments venture into the coastal ocean...? They are already in Middlesex County rivers..


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Adrian said:


> Maybe police, rather than Harbor Masters, should be on water patrol for enforcement...let the Harbor Master or a Clerk worry about the issuance of moorings only...leave law enforcement up to full time academy trained police. How long before Sheriff Departments venture into the coastal ocean...? They are already in Middlesex County rivers..


While a nice cruise in the harbor sounds like a good plan for a summer day most departments don't have the manpower to be answering 911 calls. Hard to justify two guys on the boat when the guys on land are screaming for help! I would think maybe a "Oui grant" here or there for the waters would get the message out!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Adrian said:


> Maybe police, rather than Harbor Masters, should be on water patrol for enforcement..


The Police are already on the water. Quite a few harbormaster positions are filled by FT police officers. Also the Ma. Environmental Police and MSP patrol the state waterways. As far as Middlesex SD on the water goes, no juice, no teeth.


----------

